# Another morning in my garden jungle



## icassell (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 18, 2010)

What iso are you shooting at? Seems like a lot of noise in these. I like the spider shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 18, 2010)

Like the first two of the wasp mimic.  :thumbup:


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

What is that fuzzy thingy!?!!??!


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

Ohhhh, it's a flower vagina. nevermind.


----------



## cnutco (Sep 18, 2010)

Leilameat said:


> Ohhhh, it's a flower vagina. nevermind.



HAHA... "Stamen"

Great pics!


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love these. Makes me wish I wasn't posting a macro shot. Great job. Nice sharpness. You can see a little noise in the OOF areas, but it isn't anything I would be complaining about with the clarity you have here.


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the web with the spider


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice shots.  I really like the spider and the first "flower vagina".....


----------



## icassell (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you 

Handholding these made me go for high shutter speed and, concomittantly, a higher ISO.  I may need to do another pass with Noiseware.  

Yep, it's a hibiscus stamen.


----------

